# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Venta: barajas sin desprecintar y algunos juegos. (incluyo fotos)

## rave

Importante: Del 15 de Agosto al 20 de septiembre no estaré disponible. Puedes dejarme un pm. 

Pongo en venta varias cosas de magia. Lo que vendo a continuación está nuevo sin usar. 
Hago rebaja por la compra de varios artículos.


Si tienes alguna duda estaré encantado de responderte. *Para el precio enviar un privado*


*Baraja magia Fournier (año 1997)*

Un encargo especial para Fournier. Es una baraja limitada creada en el año 1997, el dorso es un mosaico geométrico de color rojo, las caras son como las 505. Es una baraja biselada.
Ideal para colección o para magos distinguidos  :Smile1: . Es una de mis joyas. SOLO TENGO UNA UNIDAD A LA VENTA.




*Baraja Dan and Dave Vintage Plaid Arizona Red, Dan and Dave Vintage Plaid California Blue*
No se vende en España

Análisis de esta baraja: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/anal...tml#post342450




*Bajara The Expert At The Card Table*

El estuche es en relieve, parecido al tacto bicycle pero más acentuado y aspero. Imita al famoso libro de Erdnase con el mismo nombre.
Baraja muy difícil de conseguir y cara. Sale alguna de vez en cuando en ebay.

Ver análisis de esta baraja: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/anal...tml#post342702



*Baraja Ace Fulton´s casino*, ver análisis: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/anal...tml#post345230

*Baraja NOC,* ver análisis: http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/anal...tml#post345268


CONSULTAR PARA OTRAS BARAJAS, SOBRE TODO RARAS.

* 
Barajas para magia:


Baraja Ellusionist UltraGaff
*
Nueva, sin usar ni desprecintar. Precio 24€, precio en tienda: 30€, más información: http://www.tiendamagia.com/ellusioni...st-p-2530.html

*Baraja reverse de MagicMakers*

La baraja tiene los dorsos y caras invertidos, está nueva sin usar ni desprecintar.

----------


## rave

Animaos! Se podría hablar un poco el precio se alguien está realmente interesado.

Además de una DD vintage plaid, exlusiva y que todavía no se vende en España, nueva sin abrir:

----------


## rave

Acepto sugerencias ¿no son artículos interesantes? ¿el precio no es adecuado?

----------


## Prendes

Yo, personalmente, sólo utilizo bicycle standar. Para todo lo que hago me sirven, y no colecciono barajas, así que no me gasto 5 € en una baraja si me puedo gastar 2 €.
El resto de artículos o no me interesan, o no me compensa (por ejemplo el estearato podría comprarlo, pero sumando los gastos de envío, sube de precio. Y para eso lo compro en una tienda 1 € más caro cuando haga un pedido).

Ya lo siento, pero no seré comprador en esta ocasión jaja

----------


## rave

gracias por tu opinión!

----------


## rave

actualizado

----------


## rave

Añadida una baraja "Monarchs". Barajas exclusivas señores!

----------


## Adam

No se si la suerte es mia por encontrar a alguien que venda estas barajas o tuya por encontrar comprador. xD

Antes de nada decirte que escribo este post para que sepas que por lo menos hay un interesado, porque de momento no tengo pasta y no voy a comprar nada por ahora, para finales de Junio o antes supongo que tendre suficiente y ya te hare el pedido en este hilo o por mensaje privado.

Bueno, lo que me interesaria seria 4 barajas: dos Vintage Plaid (una Arizona Red y otra California Blue) y dos Fournier 605 (una verde y otra marron). Queria tambien preguntarte si las dos Vintage Plaid vienen sin desprecintar y cuanto seria aproximadamente los gastos de envio.

Ah y sobre el precio, me parece justo siempre y cuando esten sin desprecintar.

----------


## rave

Hola Adam, te mando un mensaje privado.

----------


## rave

En principio algunas barajas se las reservo a Adam unos días, pero hasta que no las compre no hay nada fijo.

Aprovecho para poner otra baraja muy exclusiva: *Baraja Bee Expert At The Card Table*

Pronto la analizaré en el hilo de cartomagia dedicado a ello.

----------


## Adam

Antes de nada perdon por no avisarte (estoy realmente liado con los examenes), me llego el paquete el miercoles y todo en perfecto estado. Solo he abierto una Fournier 605 y la verdad se me hace curioso notar una calidad tan alta en una baraja "lisa" acostumbrado a barajas de USPCC, y el acabado de la caja de The expert at the card table es la caña, de momento no la pienso abrir hasta que pase un tiempo pero estoy deseando probar la baraja.

Un gusto haberte comprado las barajas. ;D

----------


## rave

Me alegro que te gusten las barajas. 

La verdad es que yo creía que las 605 iban a ser unas 505 más, pero quedé muy sorprendido cuando las usé. Yo creo que fournier debería usar siempre el papel de las 605, la calidad se nota.

----------


## rave

Doy una subidita a ver si alguien se anima. Las barajas son muy exclusivas.

----------


## mago feroz

yo estaria interesado en alguno  de tus articulos  necesitaria tener precio , y si puedo recojerlas y pagarlas en mano vivo en madrid

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Rave, yo estaría interesado en el precio de la baraja Fournier creada en 1997, dado que me emocionaría y gustaría mucho el tener una baraja Fournier del año en el que nací. Enviame el precio total por MP.

----------


## rave

Te envío un pm.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

/Borrado

----------


## rave

te envío un pm, edita el mensaje que no se permiten enlaces externos al foro

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Ya está editado. Siento las molestias.

----------


## rave

He editado el primer post, he quitado las barajas que ya he vendido y añadido la ultragaff y una biselada.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hilo cerrado por petición de Rave.

----------

